# New toy



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 7, 2008)

well i just picked up my new'st toy.

its a .243 savage. came with a sweet scope, just gotta get to the gun range and get'r dialed in.

my ? is does anybody have any good bad or ugly comments about the rifle? its all black w/ synthetic stock. i'd of like a wood stock, but with my budget, i had to go with the cheap'r. ($350)

I've never been around one before and am wanting to hear anything about it. I love the accu trigger!! got it down to a 2lb pull, man its awsome.


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck with it! Let us know how it shoots after you get to the range.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks,. well got to the range and i think when they say its been "bore" sighted, it means they slapped a sight on the barrel. that thing was a foot off high and right at 50 yds. got it sighted in on the dot at 50, and at 100 is within an inch of the crosshairs, but around here you usually arnt gonna shoot more than 75yds.

i went out sat morning, froze, went to gun range, then came back and went huntin that evening. walked out with a doe and a button. took 3 hours of draggin, i rembered what it felt like to be alive again, dragging gear and 250 lbs of deer for a mile out of the woods. wore the shoulder on the doe slap threw the bone from draggin on the gravel road  

now time to get sum jerkey goin

btw: the .243 is a very nice gun. if I where hunting somewhere where i'd be shooting at deer at 100 + yds, id probably go up in cal.. but for around here in the mountains it works great. dropped both deer in there tracks.


----------



## FishFry (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats on the deer. =D> I hope you parked at the bottom of the hill and hiked up so you had a downhill drag. 

Wrap the deer in a tarp or heavy canvas to avoid damage, or better yet build a little cart with bike wheels to leave in the truck if you need to haul one out. 

Savage has a reputation for low cost accuracy, not looks, so I wouldn't worry about a wood stock...it won't make a difference. :lol: 243 is a good round, 2lbs on the trigger is a little light for hunting, more of a target setting but that's just my take on it.


----------



## natetrack (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a savage .30-06 last year with the synthetic stock and scope already mounted. I love it. You are right about the bore sighting, i couldn't hit paper at 20 yds. I used my own bore sight and got it on the paper and dialed it in to dead on at 100 yds. Where i hunt that is a short shot and we usually shoot at about 200. Thats why i carry the big caliber.

Nice work on the deer =D> , i got one this weekend to, but only dragged it about 100 yards out of an open field.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2008)

The Savages are one of the most accurate guns right out of the box out there (not talking about factory sighting but what the gun is capable of).

I have one in .270 that is 21 years old now and is what I hunted with this weekend.

I hunted with my wood stocked gun in the rain and the finish popped. You don't have to worry about it with a synthetic stock but the Savage barrels are pressure bedded. I decided I would free float the barrel while I was refinishing. Bad mistake. It turned a MOA gun into a spray and pray gun. I had to shim the barrel to get the accuracy back.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

ouch. what do you mean free float the barrel?

i have an old german navy .32 i'd like to get refinish'd. maybe you can shed some light on me about the process :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2008)

Free floating the barrel simply means no contact between the stock and barrel from the action forward. On the wood stocked Savages, there is a small "bump" or wedge in the stock a few inches forward of the action that puts pressure on the barrel.

There's not much to refinishing a stock. Sand off the old finish, find a color stain that you like and finish that off with several coats of Tru Oil.


----------



## Mossy535 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike, you'll love that Savage. I've got a Savage 10FP in .308 with a Tasco Super Sniper scope. It was one of a series of scopes Tasco put together trying to get a contract for Spec Ops procurement. It's a 1/4 MOA gun/scope combination when I do my part.

My son's getting a Savage 111 in .308 for Christmas. Picked it up a Dick's as a combo deal, complete with scope.

Mark


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks bud, ive hunted with it a few times and really do like it. a .308 will be my next rifle!


----------

